# Frame no.



## Gary D Rogers (20 Aug 2013)

Hi. Could someone please tell me where the frame no. is on the Raleigh Rapide folding bike. Thanks. Gary.


----------



## Brommyboy (20 Aug 2013)

The frame number is usually under the bottom bracket (the bit of frame where the pedal cranks are mounted).


----------



## Gary D Rogers (20 Aug 2013)

I knew somebody would know. Thanks very much.


----------



## seadragonpisces (20 Aug 2013)

Yes pretty much every bike has the frame number on the bottom, although in my experience the frame are heavily powdercoated, as is my Dahon and I cant read the stupid number, I cant tell the 8’s from the 9’s lol

If no-one minds me joining in this thread, I would appreciate some feedback on my Brompton comment below

My Brompton however doesn’t have a frame number on the bottom, is on the rear, beside the downtube of the seatpost. I assume it’s the frame number as its only 6 digits long and the only other identification besides the edition number is the serial number sticker and some other sticker below it with 2 sets of random numbers, not sure what relevance they are


----------



## Brommyboy (22 Aug 2013)

The Serial No seems to have 10 digits, and is on the sticker with bar code. The frame no. near the BB has 6 digits. I suspect that the two are used because of the Brompton way of building up various configurations on a basic frame, the frame taken off the shelf to assemble the specific model requested. The other numbers by the frame no. relate to a BS code, which is presumably to do with the safety of the frame.


----------



## Poacher (23 Aug 2013)

Brommyboy said:


> The Serial No seems to have 10 digits, and is on the sticker with bar code. The frame no. near the BB has 6 digits. I suspect that the two are used because of the Brompton way of building up various configurations on a basic frame, the frame taken off the shelf to assemble the specific model requested. The other numbers by the frame no. relate to a BS code, which is presumably to do with the safety of the frame.


 
We seem to have hijacked a Raleigh Rapide thread!

AFAIK the (very) sticky label with the 10 digit serial number and bar code is fitted at point of sale, rather than at the factory, and is effectively your guarantee. It's also a sure way of tracing the origin of a Brommy, which is why so many of those for sale on fleabay are lacking this crucial sticker.
It's worthwhile not just to keep a record of both the serial and frame numbers, but also to register these on the Brompton website, and *never* remove the serial number sticker, even for aesthetic reasons!


----------



## seadragonpisces (23 Aug 2013)

Great thanks and sorry for highjacking the thread. I have a datatag kit for each of my 2 folders and want to start recording details, filling in the registration forms asap.

Ta


----------

